# Help or suggestions needed



## newbyj99 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hoping someone can help me with this or point me in the right direction as far as where to get help. These two dogs are currently in the Amelia County, Virginia animal shelter. There are likely to be destroyed after April 25th if we can't find a new home for them. Pursuant to the court's order, they need to be rehomed to a state outside of Virginia that does not border Virginia. 

Brief background: These dogs belong to my sister. A neighbor alleged that the dogs attacked and killed some of his livestock. As a result, the county seized the dogs. Even though no one saw the dogs attack the livestock, the fact that they had gotten out and were seen on the neighbors property was enough for the judge to find they were most likely responsible (which is the standard in a civil forfeiture case). 

The dogs are named Precious and Amber and are both approximately six year old. They are both Pit mixes and we believe one has some Weimaraner in it also. My sister never had any problems with them and does not believe they attacked her neighbors livestock. Regardless of whether they did or not, we have to find somewhere for them to go or they will be destroyed. 

If anyone has any suggestions for us it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm sorry, that sucks!

Have you tried contacting shelters outside of the "forbidden" territory? They may be able to help.


----------

